# Argon GTB Pinion Aufbauthread



## Helius-FR (19. Februar 2018)

Ich bin am überlegen mir ein Argon GTB Pinion aufzubauen.

Im Anhang mal die Teile Liste die ich mir gedacht hätte.

Sagt mal eure Meinung oder macht Vorschläge wenn ihr meint das ich irgendwo Mist Ausgesucht habe.


----------



## MantaHai (19. Februar 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Ich bin am überlegen mir ein Argon GTB Pinion aufzubauen.
> 
> Im Anhang mal die Teile Liste die ich mir gedacht hätte.
> 
> ...



Ich bin von den Garmut Podium hart überzeugt. Mit unter 300g sehr leicht, schön flach und sau stabil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (19. Februar 2018)

für das geld würde ich mir kein hardtail aufbauen

aber selbst wenn, ne 32er fox gehört da nicht rein. 
und die bremse wäre auch nciht meine wahl


----------



## GEORUN (19. Februar 2018)

Warum Pinion P1.18? C1.12 reicht vollkommen aus und ist 600g leichter
https://pinion.eu/p-linie/
https://pinion.eu/c-linie/
Den minimalen Performance-Unterschied spürst Du im Gegensatz zum Gewicht nicht.

Anstelle der Hope-Bremsen würde ich eher Magura wählen.

Schönes Projekt! Viel Spaß!


----------



## Helius-FR (20. Februar 2018)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Ich bin von den Garmut Podium hart überzeugt. Mit unter 300g sehr leicht, schön flach und sau stabil.


Kenne ich garnicht. Werde ich mir mal Anschauen...
Sind wirklich schön leicht, aber gefallen mir rein Optisch so garnicht.




skwal83 schrieb:


> für das geld würde ich mir kein hardtail aufbauen
> 
> aber selbst wenn, ne 32er fox gehört da nicht rein.
> und die bremse wäre auch nciht meine wahl


Abgesehen vom Geld... Warum keine Fox 32 ?
Bremsen gefallen mich Technisch (Fahre ja schon die Tech 3 E4) und die passen perfekt zu dem Fräßporno von Nicolai.




GEORUN schrieb:


> Warum Pinion P1.18? C1.12 reicht vollkommen aus und ist 600g leichter
> https://pinion.eu/p-linie/
> https://pinion.eu/c-linie/
> Den minimalen Performance-Unterschied spürst Du im Gegensatz zum Gewicht nicht.
> ...


An die Pinion C-Line habe ich jetzt garnicht gedacht.
Eigentlich sollten es schon 18 Gänge werden. Ich komme mit der engen Gangabstufung sehr gut klar.
Aber der Gewichtsuntershied zum P1.12 oder C1.12 is schon Ordentlich... Ich glaube ich muß mal die 12 Gang Version irgendwo Ausprobieren.

Ich mag Magura nicht. Mir gefallen die Hope Bremsen Technisch und Optisch.
Und von der Bremsleistung bin ich mit den Tech 3 E4 die ich schon Fahre sehr Zufrieden.


----------



## TheTomminator (20. Februar 2018)

Als Pedale würde ich mir mal die DMR Vault ansehen, die gibt es aus mit Magnesiumkörper und auch mit Titanachse. Ich persönlich finde das Pedal super, und von der Alu-Variante kann ich auch sagen dass die sehr haltbar ist.
Bei der Bremse würde ich vieleicht eine E4/X2 Kombi nehmen und vorne größere Scheiben.

Beim Getriebe würde ich auch zu dem P1.12 oder C1.12 gehen und mehr Gewicht in der Gabel investieren. Ich finde fie Formula 35/Selva sehr gut, ist aber auch schwerer.


----------



## Helius-FR (20. Februar 2018)

TheTomminator schrieb:


> Als Pedale würde ich mir mal die DMR Vault ansehen, die gibt es aus mit Magnesiumkörper und auch mit Titanachse. Ich persönlich finde das Pedal super, und von der Alu-Variante kann ich auch sagen dass die sehr haltbar ist.
> Bei der Bremse würde ich vieleicht eine E4/X2 Kombi nehmen und vorne größere Scheiben.
> 
> Beim Getriebe würde ich auch zu dem P1.12 oder C1.12 gehen und mehr Gewicht in der Gabel investieren. Ich finde fie Formula 35/Selva sehr gut, ist aber auch schwerer.



Die DMR Vault habe ich schon in der normalen Version gefahren. 
War ein gutes Pedal. Wäre ne Überlegung wert. 

Getriebe wäre wohl wirklich ein P1.12 die schlauere Variante. 

An die Kombi E4 & X2 hatte ich auch schon gedacht. 

Die Fox 32 soll definitiv bleiben.


----------



## Helius-FR (20. Februar 2018)

Das *DMR Vault MG Superlight *Pedal hat schon was.

290 Gramm is schon mal recht Leicht.

Das einzige was mich stört sind die Goldenen Pins die nicht zum Geplanten RAW mit Orangenen Teilen passt.


----------



## Helius-FR (20. Februar 2018)

.


----------



## Timmy35 (20. Februar 2018)

https://r2-bike.com/DMR-Ersatzpin-S...MIvtXE6Oa02QIVUoGyCh2ZLgJ3EAQYASABEgKr8vD_BwE

Auf die paar Pins kommt es bei dem Gesamtpreis auch nicht mehr an.


----------



## Helius-FR (20. Februar 2018)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> https://r2-bike.com/DMR-Ersatzpin-S...MIvtXE6Oa02QIVUoGyCh2ZLgJ3EAQYASABEgKr8vD_BwE
> 
> Auf die paar Pins kommt es bei dem Gesamtpreis auch nicht mehr an.



Danke. Hatte ich wohl übersehen das die Ersatz Pins gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (20. Februar 2018)

Das hier finde ich auch noch Gut.
Sixpack Millenium MG Ti
Schlanke 278 Gramm


----------



## TheTomminator (20. Februar 2018)

Ich hab das DMR Vault MG, bin damit sehr zufrieden, fährt sich wie das Alu, über die Haltbarkeit kann ich aber noch nichts sagen. Titan war mir dann etwas suspekt, da ich nicht der leichteste bin, aber für CC bei Moderatem Gewicht sicher völlig in Ordnung.

Nur als Anregung, schau dir doch mal als Gabel die Formula 33 näher an. Von der Selva bin ich sehr begeistert, und technisch sind die wie es aussieht sehr ähnlich aufgebaut und auch vom Gewicht her mit der Fox vergleichbar.


----------



## Helius-FR (20. Februar 2018)

TheTomminator schrieb:


> Ich hab das DMR Vault MG, bin damit sehr zufrieden, fährt sich wie das Alu, über die Haltbarkeit kann ich aber noch nichts sagen. Titan war mir dann etwas suspekt, da ich nicht der leichteste bin, aber für CC bei Moderatem Gewicht sicher völlig in Ordnung.
> 
> Nur als Anregung, schau dir doch mal als Gabel die Formula 33 näher an. Von der Selva bin ich sehr begeistert, und technisch sind die wie es aussieht sehr ähnlich aufgebaut und auch vom Gewicht her mit der Fox vergleichbar.



Habe das "Normale" Vault auch schon gefahren und war immer Zufrieden.
Da ich nur 75Kg wiege und fürs Grobe ja noch ein ION G16 GPI zur Verfügung steht kann man denke ich das DMR Vault MG Superlight nehmen.

Die Formula 33 passt nicht so ganz in die Nicolai Spezifikationen.
Ideale Eingbauhöhe ist 526mm, die Formula hat nur 503mm
Standrohre sind bis 32mm Freigegeben, die Formula hat 33mm
Und Gabel Offset sollte 51mm haben, die Formula liegt bei 40mm

Ich denke das ist alles nicht tragisch aber wie gesagt die Fox 32 steht und bleibt Definitiv in der Planung.


----------



## TheTomminator (20. Februar 2018)

Die Fox ist bestimmt keine schlechte Gabel, ich denke aber auch die Formula würde gehen. Laut deren Homepage hat die 33 in der 29er Version je nach Federweg 503-533mm Länge, würde also mit 120mm Federweg der Fox entsprechen. Offset gibt es in 40mm und 51mm, ich nehme mal stark an dass für die 29er 51mm offset gelten.
Der Rahmen kann auch für lefties, auch noch ne interessante Option, verstärkt werden, damit wäre er sicherlich auch für 33mm Gabeln ertüchtigt.
Ich finde Fox Gabeln nicht schlecht, aber irgendwie finde ich dass es da hochwertigere Gabeln am Markt gibt die für Gleiches Geld mehr bieten.
Aber mach wie du meinst, wenn du die Fox von allen Gabeln am besten findest, dann nimm die einfach, falsch machst du damit sicherlich auch nichts.

Warum würdest du eigentlich bei den Naben die King/Kong und nicht die Prince/Princess nehmen? Oder Hinten die Pinion H2R boost? Oder einen Laufradsatz mit Carbon-Felgen?


----------



## Helius-FR (21. Februar 2018)

TheTomminator schrieb:


> Warum würdest du eigentlich bei den Naben die King/Kong und nicht die Prince/Princess nehmen? Oder Hinten die Pinion H2R boost? Oder einen Laufradsatz mit Carbon-Felgen?



Ich gebe zu bei den Laufrädern habe ich einfach mal das übernommen was noch bei Nicolai auf der Homepage für das Argon GTB Komplettbike angeboten wird 

Es soll auch kein zu extremer Leichtbau werden. Das Bike soll noch Alltagstauglich und Sorglos werden.

Wobei ich mir da bei dem Tune Komm-Vor Sattel im Moment nicht Sicher bin ob so ein Carbon Teil am MTB nicht doch zu viel des guten is !?


----------



## codit (21. Februar 2018)

Lieber @Helius-FR nimm bitte keine Leichtbau-Hinterradnabe bei Pinion. Es hat seinen Grund dass Acros keine seiner Naben mehr für Pinion freigibt und das Pinion auf was solides (370 gr, Stahlfreilauf, vermutlich auch Stahlachse) gewechselt hat. Also nimm die aktuelle Pinion H2R oder eine ChrisKing, zur Not auch Hope SSP!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (21. Februar 2018)

Ja, hab auch gelesen, dass Pinion da was stabiles braucht.


----------



## Helius-FR (21. Februar 2018)

codit schrieb:


> Lieber @Helius-FR nimm bitte keine Leichtbau-Hinterradnabe bei Pinion. Es hat seinen Grund dass Acros keine seiner Naben mehr für Pinion freigibt und das Pinion auf was solides (370 gr, Stahlfreilauf, vermutlich auch Stahlachse) gewechselt hat. Also nimm die aktuelle Pinion H2R oder eine ChrisKing, zur Not auch Hope SSP!



Danke für den Hinweis. Habe ich wirklich nicht gewusst.
Da muß das mit den Tune Laufrädern wohl nochmal überdacht werden...


----------



## Helius-FR (21. Februar 2018)

Ich habe gerade mal Pinion und tune dazu angeschrieben.

Mal sehen was die dazu sagen.


----------



## Daimonion (22. Februar 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mal Pinion und tune dazu angeschrieben.
> 
> Mal sehen was die dazu sagen.



Die Antwort von allem von tune würde mich sehr interessieren. An meinem Argon AM mit pinion/Gates habe ich die tune singlespeeder D verbaut - und diese Nabe prompt nach gerade mal 800 km geschrottet. Der Riemen ist recht locker gespannt, mit 75 kg fahrfertig bin ich ebenfalls kein Schwergewicht und richtig hartes Gelände bin ich damit kaum gefahren. Immerhin hat tune die Nabe anstandslos (wenn auch nach mehreren Wochen) ersetzt.


----------



## Helius-FR (22. Februar 2018)

Also laut tune spricht nichts gegen die Kong Nabe in Verbindung mit Pinion. 

Empfohlen haben sie auch die Singlespeeder D
Oder als Alternative die H2R Pinion Nabe mit Boost. 

Aber vom Prinzip her wäre die tune Nabe kein Problem.


----------



## MrBrightside (22. Februar 2018)

@felixthewolf kann dir zu Pinion und Hinterradnaben vielleicht was sagen.


----------



## Mario8 (22. Februar 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Also laut tune spricht nichts gegen die Kong Nabe in Verbindung mit Pinion.
> 
> Empfohlen haben sie auch die Singlespeeder D
> Oder als Alternative die H2R Pinion Nabe mit Boost.
> ...


Ich fahre auch die Tune Singlespeeder D mit Pinion P1.18 und auch bei relativ kleinen Riemenscheiben, aber sehr niedriges Gewicht und kein schweres Gelände. Damit überlebt die Nabe. Die Pinion erzeugt bei kleinen Riemenscheiben einen sehr hohen Riemenzug und der geht voll als Querkraft auf die Nabe. Hohes Fahrergewicht und schweres Gelände toppt dann alles noch. Drehmoment ist aber gleich Raddrehmoment und damit werden die Klinken wie bei der normalen Kettenschaltung belastet. Man hilft der Nabe bei der Pinion also mit möglichst großen Riemenscheiben (Spider). Das macht Nicolai häufig.


----------



## codit (22. Februar 2018)

Der Riemenzug (oder Kettenzug) ist bei kleinem Kettenblatt in den kleinen Gängen extrem. Dadurch ergibt sich ein hohes Biegemoment (nicht das Antriebsdrehmoment!!!) auf der Nabenachse. ---> Lagerbelastung UND Achsbelastung.
Der Freilauf ist nicht das Problem, sollte halt viele Eingriffspunkte haben.


----------



## Helius-FR (22. Februar 2018)

codit schrieb:


> Der Freilauf ist nicht das Problem, sollte halt viele Eingriffspunkte haben.



Deshalb wurde auf die H2R Pinion Nabe verwiesen.
Viele Eingriffspunkte um den Leerweg bei 2 Freiläufen nicht so groß werden zu lassen.


----------



## codit (22. Februar 2018)

Ich würde die Pinion H2R nehmen. Pinion ist aus angesprochenen Gründen ja von einer umgelabelten Acros auf etwas stabiles gewechselt, sollte also halten. Das Ding hat auch einen sehr sehr kleinen EIngriffswinkel! ChrisKing (Zahnscheiben mit vielen Rastpunkten) soll nach diversen Berichten auch halten, wäre mir aber zu teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (22. Februar 2018)

Ich hatte bis jetzt eine Mavic Crossmax und jetzt eine Hope Pro4 im Einsatz. 

Mavic hat gehalten 
Hope hat erst lockere 1.000km und läuft. 

Ich denke ich würde auch die tune nicht Kaputt bekommen!?


----------



## codit (22. Februar 2018)

Bei der Hope SSP gibt es hier im Forum 2 Berichte über Achsbrüche (in Verbindung mit Pinion). Ich denke aber auch, die kann man ohne Probleme am Pinion fahren wenn man unter 100kg wiegt.

Aber die H2R gibt es als SingleSpeed in Boost Variante. Optimale Basis für ein symmetrisches stabiles Speichengerüst.
Ich würde deshalb auf die Pinion-Nabe setzten. Minimal teurer als die Hope, etwas leichter, kleinerer Eingriffswinkel
und wohl aus Empirie von Pinion für den gedachten Einsatz gewählt. Ja ich weis, die Hope gibt es in vielen Farben.


----------



## Helius-FR (22. Februar 2018)

Ja. Schon Richtig. 
Die H2R wäre Technisch der beste Lösung wegen SSP Boost

Ich behalte die mal auf dem Schirm.


----------



## MrBrightside (22. Februar 2018)

Lass den Rahmen orange eloxieren, dann brauchst keine orangen Naben mehr


----------



## Helius-FR (22. Februar 2018)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Lass den Rahmen orange eloxieren, dann brauchst keine orangen Naben mehr



Das geht ja Leider nicht mehr.
Also zumindest nicht Direkt von Nicolai.

Aber das Orange soll jetzt nicht das K.O. Kriterium sein.


----------



## TheTomminator (22. Februar 2018)

Ich hatte auch die Qual der Wahl mit der Hinterradnabe. 148mm und Pinion ist nicht gerade mit vielen optionen was Singlespeed angeht. Ich hab mich für mein GLF dann für die Syntace C33i Laufräder entschieden, als Kompromiss. Zum einen weil es dort 10 Jahre Garantie, Crash replacement, hohes zulässiges Gewicht usw. gibt. Singlespeednabe wär mir lieber gewesen, aber da bleibt dann bei 148mm keine andere Wahl als die Pinion H2R, und die ist wiederum nur in 32 Loch zu bekommen, was sich mit Carbonfelgen nicht kombinieren lässt.
Sinnvoller wäre vermutlich wenn die Pinion-Bikes 142mm Hinterbauten bekommen würden.

Was vermutlich auch einen entscheidenden Einfluss auf die Haltbarkeit der Nabe hat ist die Art der Steckachse. Die stabilisert die Nabe ja ebenfalls.


----------



## Helius-FR (23. Februar 2018)

Ne Singlespeed Nabe muß ja nicht zwangsläufig sein. 

Is halt nur die Technisch Sauberere Lösung.


----------



## codit (23. Februar 2018)

@TheTomminator Eine Steckachse stabilisiert die Nabe definitv nicht, wie soll das gehen?

Kritisch ist das Teil der Nabe, das die Biegekräfte zwischen den Lagern überträgt (ich sage Nabenachse dazu) und die Lager selbst. Eventuell noch der Freilaufkörper, in den sich das Ritzel eingraben kann.


----------



## Helius-FR (23. Februar 2018)

Jetzt bitte nicht in Technischen Diskussionen Versinken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mayhem (26. Februar 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Die DMR Vault habe ich schon in der normalen Version gefahren.
> War ein gutes Pedal. Wäre ne Überlegung wert.
> 
> Getriebe wäre wohl wirklich ein P1.12 die schlauere Variante.
> ...



Ich hatte mir auch das P1.12 Getriebe geholt und es reicht für mich völlig aus. Geringere Gangsprünge sind echt nicht nötig.


----------



## Helius-FR (26. Februar 2018)

Mayhem schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir auch das P1.12 Getriebe geholt und es reicht für mich völlig aus. Geringere Gangsprünge sind echt nicht nötig.



Denke so werde ich es auch machen.
Zumal das Bike wohl zu 90% hier im Flachland bewegt werden würde.


----------



## Helius-FR (2. März 2018)

Ich bin mir bei 2 Parts noch nicht so Sicher ob die nicht vielleicht zu "Extrem" sind.


Der tune Komm-Vor Sattel. Der is zwar Unschlagbar Leicht aber ob so ein Carbon Brett zum Touren vielleicht doch zu Unbequem wird ??? Ich glaube ein "Normaler" Sattel wäre da die bessere Idee. Habt ihr Vorschläge ?
Der tune Lenker. Ich glaube mit was aus Alu wäre mir lieber ?! Gibt habt ihr da Vorschläge als Alternative zur Turnstange ?


----------



## MantaHai (2. März 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Ich bin mir bei 2 Parts noch nicht so Sicher ob die nicht vielleicht zu "Extrem" sind.
> 
> 
> Der tune Komm-Vor Sattel. Der is zwar Unschlagbar Leicht aber ob so ein Carbon Brett zum Touren vielleicht doch zu Unbequem wird ??? Ich glaube ein "Normaler" Sattel wäre da die bessere Idee. Habt ihr Vorschläge ?
> Der tune Lenker. Ich glaube mit was aus Alu wäre mir lieber ?! Gibt habt ihr da Vorschläge als Alternative zur Turnstange ?



Ergon, SQ-Lab oder irgendeine Marke die Messungen anbietet.

Ich fahre einen gebrauchten Carbonlenker von Truvativ ausm Bikemarkt. Schau dort doch nach Syntace, die geben 10Jahre Garantie unabhängig vom Besitzer.


----------



## Helius-FR (2. März 2018)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Ergon, SQ-Lab oder irgendeine Marke die Messungen anbietet.
> 
> Ich fahre einen gebrauchten Carbonlenker von Truvativ ausm Bikemarkt. Schau dort doch nach Syntace, die geben 10Jahre Garantie unabhängig vom Besitzer.



Messung macht Sinn. 

Bei Syntace habe ich auch noch noch Carbon Lenker gefunden, also zumindest bei den Flat Bars.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. März 2018)

Also ich würde auch SQ-Lap und Syntace empfehlen.
Am Hardtail kommt bei mir nichts anderes mehr drauf als der Sattel.
Und der Syntace Carbon Lenker ist ja auch über jeden Zweifel erhaben.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (2. März 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Also ich würde auch SQ-Lap und Syntace empfehlen.
> Am Hardtail kommt bei mir nichts anderes mehr drauf als der Sattel.
> Und der Syntace Carbon Lenker ist ja auch über jeden Zweifel erhaben.
> 
> G.




Grad mal bei SQLab geguckt... Der 611 oder 612 klingen ganz gut. 

Ich glaube schon das Carbon Lenker halten. 
Finde nur Alu irgendwie Sympathischer als Plastik. 
Deshalb die Frage nach ner Alternative zur tune Turnstange.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. März 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Grad mal bei SQLab geguckt... Der 611 oder 612 klingen ganz gut.
> 
> Ich glaube schon das Carbon Lenker halten.
> Finde nur Alu irgendwie Sympathischer als Plastik.
> Deshalb die Frage nach ner Alternative zur tune Turnstange.



Hatte den 612 und den 611. Den 612er hat die Frau bekommen, mittlerweile hat sie an beiden Rädern den 612er drauf 
Hab mich für den 611er entschieden weil er eine schmälere Nase hat und dazu noch richtig leichter ist, ohne weniger Compfort zu haben wie der 612er.
Man muß sich kurz an die Sättel gewöhnen, dann will man zumindest am Ht keinen anderen mehr haben.

G.


----------



## Helius-FR (2. März 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hatte den 612 und den 611. Den 612er hat die Frau bekommen, mittlerweile hat sie an beiden Rädern den 612er drauf
> Hab mich für den 611er entschieden weil er eine schmälere Nase hat und dazu noch richtig leichter ist, ohne weniger Compfort zu haben wie der 612er.
> Man muß sich kurz an die Sättel gewöhnen, dann will man zumindest am Ht keinen anderen mehr haben.
> 
> G.



Klingt gut. 
Habe glaube ich sogar nen Händler in der Nähe wegen Messen. 
Ich weiß. Geht auch selbst einfach mit nen Stück Pappe...

Dann den 611 mal im Hinterkopf behalten.


----------



## MrBrightside (2. März 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Grad mal bei SQLab geguckt... Der 611 oder 612 klingen ganz gut.
> 
> Ich glaube schon das Carbon Lenker halten.
> Finde nur Alu irgendwie Sympathischer als Plastik.
> Deshalb die Frage nach ner Alternative zur tune Turnstange.


Syntace-Lenker gibt's auch aus Alu in hervorragender Qualität.


----------



## Helius-FR (2. März 2018)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Syntace-Lenker gibt's auch aus Alu in hervorragender Qualität.



Ok. Einen. Den Vector 7075 High 5
Steht dort aber als Downhill / Freeride Lenker und hat über 300 Gramm.


----------



## MrBrightside (2. März 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Ok. Einen. Den Vector 7075 High 5
> Steht dort aber als Downhill / Freeride Lenker und hat über 300 Gramm.


Fast 300g haben auch die leichteren von Syntace glaub ich.

Hier gibt's was aus Titan:
Vpace
http://www.vpace.de/produkt/t1b-29er-titan-flatbar-lenker/


----------



## LB Jörg (2. März 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Klingt gut.
> Habe glaube ich sogar nen Händler in der Nähe wegen Messen.
> Ich weiß. Geht auch selbst einfach mit nen Stück Pappe...
> 
> Dann den 611 mal im Hinterkopf behalten.




Moment ich muß kurz die Zahlen ändern, hab sie genau verwechselt.
Der 612er ist der leichtere mit schmälerer Nase. Hab eben sicherheitshalber nommal nachgeguckt 

G.


----------



## Helius-FR (2. März 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Moment ich muß kurz die Zahlen ändern, hab sie genau verwechselt.
> Der 612er ist der leichtere mit schmälerer Nase. Hab eben sicherheitshalber nommal nachgeguckt
> 
> G.



Ok
Danke


----------



## Helius-FR (2. März 2018)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Fast 300g haben auch die leichteren von Syntace glaub ich.
> 
> Hier gibt's was aus Titan:
> Vpace
> http://www.vpace.de/produkt/t1b-29er-titan-flatbar-lenker/



Kein Alu. Aber Danke für den Link. 
Die Firma kenne ich garnicht.


----------



## MrBrightside (2. März 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Kein Alu. Aber Danke für den Link.
> Die Firma kenne ich garnicht.


Ritchey WCS Flat Lenker 700mm:
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...4qOJwgHuue0M7IcI-__5hhkfYnyMGqHAaAuxKEALw_wcB

KCNC hat glaub noch was leichtes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (2. März 2018)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Ritchey:
> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...4qOJwgHuue0M7IcI-__5hhkfYnyMGqHAaAuxKEALw_wcB
> 
> KCNC hat glaub noch was leichtes.



Cool.


----------



## MrBrightside (2. März 2018)

Hier noch KCNC SC Bone
https://r2-bike.com/KCNC-Lenker-SC-Bone-Flat-Scandium-Bar-XC-318-x-710-mm


----------



## MantaHai (2. März 2018)

Leichtbau Alulenker halte ich auf Grund der geringeren Dauerfestigkeit für nicht besonders empfehlenswert. Außer am Lenker ( & am Rahmen, wäre es recycelbar) macht Carbon für mich keinen Sinn. Am Lenker merkt man den Unterschied, aber relativ stark.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. März 2018)

Besonders Scandium und Titan sind da sehr umstritten.

G.


----------



## Helius-FR (2. März 2018)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Leichtbau Alulenker halte ich auf Grund der geringeren Dauerfestigkeit für nicht besonders empfehlenswert. Außer am Lenker ( & am Rahmen, wäre es recycelbar) macht Carbon für mich keinen Sinn. Am Lenker merkt man den Unterschied, aber relativ stark.



Du meinst also ein leichter Carbon Lenker is Sorgenfreier wie ein leichter Alu Lenker ?!


----------



## MantaHai (2. März 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Du meinst also ein leichter Carbon Lenker is Sorgenfreier wie ein leichter Alu Lenker ?!



Ja, die Schwingungszyklen eines guten Carbonlenkers von Schmolke oder Syntace schafft man im Leben nicht. Bei nem heftigen Sturz ist es ja egal welches Material bricht. Einen verbogenen Alulenker würde ich auch nicht mehr fahren.


----------



## Helius-FR (2. März 2018)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Ja, die Schwingungszyklen eines guten Carbonlenkers von Schmolke oder Syntace schafft man im Leben nicht. Bei nem heftigen Sturz ist es ja egal welches Material bricht. Einen verbogenen Alulenker würde ich auch nicht mehr fahren.



Nach nen Sturz is eh Egal, stimmt.

Dann wäre also die tune Turnstange ok oder auch wieder zu Extremer Leichtbau ?
Die Turnstange wiegt immerhin 100 Gramm weniger wie z.B. der Syntace Vector Carbon High5


----------



## MrBrightside (2. März 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Nach nen Sturz is eh Egal, stimmt.
> 
> Dann wäre also die tune Turnstange ok oder auch wieder zu Extremer Leichtbau ?
> Die Turnstange wiegt immerhin 100 Gramm weniger wie z.B. der Syntace Vector Carbon High5


Newmen? 170g:
http://www.newmen-components.de/de/53/mtb/lenker/advanced-sl-3180/


----------



## Helius-FR (2. März 2018)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Newmen? 170g:
> http://www.newmen-components.de/de/53/mtb/lenker/advanced-sl-3180/



tune Turnstange 113 g
Deswegen fragte ich ja ob das zu übertriebener Leichtbau wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (2. März 2018)

.


----------



## MrBrightside (2. März 2018)

Ich hätte keine Lust auf das Tune-Teil und würde zu Newmen oder Syntace greifen.
Gerade am Lenker will ich nichts riskieren.


----------



## Helius-FR (2. März 2018)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Ich hätte keine Lust auf das Tune-Teil und würde zu Newmen oder Syntace greifen.
> Gerade am Lenker will ich nichts riskieren.



Will auch nix Riskieren... Deswegen ja die Frage.


----------



## MrBrightside (2. März 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Will auch nix Riskieren... Deswegen ja die Frage.


Newmen Lenker plus Vorbau oder Intend XC Vorbau find ich sehr attraktiv.
Da hätt ich keine Sorgen.

http://www.newmen-components.de/de/51/mtb/vorbau/evolution-sl-3182/

https://www.intend-bc.com/products/stems/grace-xc/


----------



## Helius-FR (2. März 2018)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Newmen Lenker plus Vorbau oder Intend XC Vorbau find ich sehr attraktiv.
> Da hätt ich keine Sorgen.



Ich finde den tune Geiles Teil 4.0 Optisch Genial. (Daher auch die Idee den tune Lenker passend dazu zu wählen)
Die tune Teile allgemein finde ich Optisch Genial.


----------



## MrBrightside (2. März 2018)

Mir ist Tune zu extrem.
Einfach vom Bauchgefühl. Bin gern auf der sicheren Seite.
 Der Geiles Teil sieht ok aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (2. März 2018)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Mir ist Tune zu extrem.
> Einfach vom Bauchgefühl. Bin gern auf der sicheren Seite.



Ja. Die scheinen immer noch ein paar Gramm im Vergleich zu anderen zu finden...
Haben ja auch Gewichtsbeschränkungen auf ihren teilen. Aber ich mit meinen 75kg kann die Sachen denke ich Fahren ?!


----------



## brigdompteur (2. März 2018)

Wie schaut es mit einem Tune Speedneedle Marathon aus leicht und bequem.


----------



## Helius-FR (2. März 2018)

brigdompteur schrieb:


> Wie schaut es mit einem Tune Speedneedle Marathon aus leicht und bequem.



Das gleiche wie beim tune Komm-Vor ?!
Ich weiß nicht ob so ein 100 Gramm Carbon Brett vielleicht nicht zu Extrem und Unbequem is.
Ich will mit dem Bike auch mal ne Längere Tour Fahren können ohne Popo Aua.


----------



## brigdompteur (2. März 2018)

Der Marathon ist ein wenig breiter,ich finde den echt bequem.


----------



## Helius-FR (2. März 2018)

brigdompteur schrieb:


> Der Marathon ist ein wenig breiter,ich finde den echt bequem.



Also kann so ein Hartes Teil wenn es zum Hintern passt wirklich bequem sein ?!


----------



## MantaHai (3. März 2018)

Hart bedeutet ja nicht unbequem. 

Wie sind denn die Garantiebestimmungen bei Tune? 29inches hatte beim Saturn-Test einen kaputten Tune Lenker. 

Hope Carbon Lenker und Vorbau wäre doch was. Schmolke wäre auch geil.


----------



## MrBrightside (3. März 2018)

Meine Meinung:
Ich find Carbon an einem Nicolai unpassend.
Und so einen windigen ultraleicht-Lenker wie  die Turnstange am Nicolai find ich dann sogar lächerlich. Ist ja kein 900g Scott, Speci oder ähnliches.

Kauf ich mir Nicolai, liegt mMn der Schwerpunkt auf robust und zuverlässig, unzerstörbar und das Teil wiegt entsprechend mehr. Einen unzuverlässigen Leichtbau-Lenker da hinzubauen ist für mich absurd und zeigt, dass der Erbauer keine klare Linie in seinem Aufbau verfolgt, sondern planlos Prioritäten wechselt.

Also wenn Leichtbau und Carbon am Nicolai dann mit entsprechender Zuverlässigkeit die Hope, Newmen, Syntace z.B. bieten.


----------



## TheTomminator (3. März 2018)

Mir ist mal ein Lenker gebrochen. Das war die gefährlichste Situation auf dem Bike in der ich je war. Ich würde darauf achten, dass der Hersteller seine Produkte ordentlich testet und einen hohen Anspruch an seine Qualität hat. Ich setze da auf Easton oder Syntace.
Carbon ist meiner Meinung nach auch mittlerweile stabier als Alu, oder kann es zumindest sein wenn richtig verarbeitet.
In den letzten Jahren hat sich da viel getan, früher war das definitiv mal ne andere Sache. Mittlerweile werden ja ganze Leitwerke von Flugzeugen aus Carbon gebaut, was nicht der Fall wäre wenn das Qualitäts- und Prozesstechnisch unsicher wäre.


----------



## Helius-FR (3. März 2018)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Meine Meinung:
> Ich find Carbon an einem Nicolai unpassend.
> Und so einen windigen ultraleicht-Lenker wie  die Turnstange am Nicolai find ich dann sogar lächerlich. Ist ja kein 900g Scott, Speci oder ähnliches.
> 
> ...



Deshalb ja meine Frage nach Alu Lenkern weiter vorn...
Das der tune Lenker vielleicht doch etwas zu Extrem is habe ich jetzt auch Rausbekommen. Werden ja doch einige Negative Berichte hier abgegeben.

Das meiste aus meinen Aufbau Plan habe ich von den Nicolai Komplett Bikes Argon GTB Raceline und Saturn 11 Raceline übernommen.
Dachte mir was Nicolai verbaut kann so Falsch nicht sein.

Ich denke ich werde zu Newmen oder Syntace greifen.


----------



## Mayhem (3. März 2018)

Der Umwelt wegen würde ich auf Carbon verzichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (3. März 2018)

Wenn es unter/um 200g bleiben soll, lieber Carbon als Alu. Der Gesundheit zuliebe.


----------



## MantaHai (3. März 2018)

Mayhem schrieb:


> Der Umwelt wegen würde ich auf Carbon verzichten.



Gebraucht kaufen, löst das Problem.


----------



## Helius-FR (3. März 2018)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Gebraucht kaufen, löst das Problem.



Carbon und Gebraucht is aber auch so ne Sache ?!
Wer weiß schon was der Vorbesitzer mit dem Teil angestellt hat...


----------



## MantaHai (3. März 2018)

Wenn es ein qualitativ hochwertiger Carbonlenker ist, der Vorbesitzer gute Bewertungen hat und die Optik nicht auf Stürze schließen lässt, ist das Risiko genauso hoch wie bei einem gebrauchten Alulenker. Die heutigen Carbonlenker fallen im Versagensfall ja auch nicht auseinander, sondern es kommt zur Rissbildung und Co.


----------



## Helius-FR (3. März 2018)

Wenn man erstmal anfängt zu Gucken... 
Newmen hat ja auch sehr hübsche und Leichte Vorbauten und Leichte Laufräder im Angebot.

Wäre vielleicht eine Alternative zu dem tune Vorbau und tune Race 3.0 Laufrädern ?!


----------



## MantaHai (3. März 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Wenn man erstmal anfängt zu Gucken...
> Newmen hat ja auch sehr hübsche und Leichte Vorbauten und Leichte Laufräder im Angebot.
> 
> Wäre vielleicht eine Alternative zu dem tune Vorbau und tune Race 3.0 Laufrädern ?!



Newmen ist aus konstruktiver Sicht meiner Meinung nach besser.


----------



## Helius-FR (3. März 2018)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Newmen ist aus konstruktiver Sicht meiner Meinung nach besser.



Mir ist die Firma Neu, habe vorher noch nicht von denen gehört. Zumindest jetzt nicht bewusst.
Aber was auf der HP zu sehen ist schaut gut aus und macht soweit ich das Beurteilen kann nen guten Eindruck.


----------



## MrBrightside (3. März 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Mir ist die Firma Neu, habe vorher noch nicht von denen gehört. Zumindest jetzt nicht bewusst.
> Aber was auf der HP zu sehen ist schaut gut aus und macht soweit ich das Beurteilen kann nen guten Eindruck.


Newmen ist eine recht neue Marke. Von einem höheren, ehemaligen Mitarbeiter von Syntace.
Hochprofessionell aufgezogen mit eigenen Prüfständen etc.
Sehr vielversprechend mMn.


----------



## brigdompteur (3. März 2018)

Schau doch mal bei r2-bike.com vorbei die haben schöne Carbon Lenker von Pop-products.
Gewicht um die 180g und bis 110kg zugelassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (3. März 2018)

Ich glaube ich habe mich jetzt auf die Newmen Parts eingeschossen.


----------



## imun (27. März 2018)

Servus 
Geht’s hier auch weiter?


----------



## Helius-FR (27. März 2018)

imun schrieb:


> Servus
> Geht’s hier auch weiter?



Jap. Die Entscheidung ob es noch ein zweites Nicolai wird wird in kürze folgen.

Ich werde dann auf jeden fall weiter Berichten.


----------



## Helius-FR (1. Juni 2018)

Damit es hier auch mal weiter geht...

Soeben habe ich den Rahmen Bestellt. 


*Argon GTB Pi*
*Größe L*
*Factory RAW*
*Decals/Extra Love Orange*
*Pinion P1.12 in Silber*


----------



## Helius-FR (2. Juni 2018)

Erste Parts Bestellt. Die Bremsanlage:

Vorn: Hope Tech 3 E4 in Orange mit 180mm Floating Disc in Orange
Hinten: Hope Tech 3 X2 in Orange mit 180mm Floating Disc in Orange

Adapte von Hope. Typ L


----------



## Helius-FR (2. Juni 2018)

*Aktueller Stand des Aufbaus:*

Rahmen Bestellt: *Argon GTB Pi, Größe L, RAW, Dekor Orange, Extra Love Orange*
Bremse Bestellt: *Hope Tech 3 E4, Hope Tech 3 X2, Floating Disc´s 180mm, alles in Orange*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheTomminator (2. Juni 2018)

Gratuliere

Was für ne HInterradnabe wird es denn jetzt? Ich bin mittlerweibe bei Industry Nine Singlespeed gelandet und damit bislang sehr zufrieden.
Die gibt es in 28Loch, 32 Loch und in allen Einbaubreiten und Farben. Macht aber auch ordentlich Musik...


----------



## Helius-FR (2. Juni 2018)

TheTomminator schrieb:


> Gratuliere
> 
> Was für ne HInterradnabe wird es denn jetzt? Ich bin mittlerweibe bei Industry Nine Singlespeed gelandet und damit bislang sehr zufrieden.
> Die gibt es in 28Loch, 32 Loch und in allen Einbaubreiten und Farben. Macht aber auch ordentlich Musik...



Ich bin noch immer bei den *Newmen Evolution SL X.A.25 *Laufrädern.
Sind noch nicht bestellt aber ich denke ich bleibe dabei.


----------



## Helius-FR (5. Juni 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> *Aktueller Stand des Aufbaus:*
> 
> Rahmen Bestellt: *Argon GTB Pi, Größe L, RAW, Dekor Orange, Extra Love Orange*
> Bremsen: *Hope Tech 3 E4, Hope Tech 3 X2, Floating Disc´s 180mm, alles in Orange*



Die Bremsanlage is schon mal da.


----------



## Akira (6. Juni 2018)

@Helius-FR 
Nur mal zum Vergleich (Komponenten). Ich bau mir grad ein Saturn11 auf und habe mich auch für Newmen entschieden.

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/87673


----------



## Helius-FR (6. Juni 2018)

Akira schrieb:


> @Helius-FR
> Nur mal zum Vergleich (Komponenten). Ich bau mir grad ein Saturn11 auf und habe mich auch für Newmen entschieden.
> 
> https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/87673



Cool.
Saturn 11 stand auch mit auf dem Zettel... Habe aber dann doch auf Hardtail und Pinion gesetzt.


----------



## Helius-FR (7. Juni 2018)

*Weitere Teile Bestellt:

Teile schon da:
Bremse: *Hope Tech 3 E4, Hope Tech 3 X2, Floating Disc´s 180mm, alles in Orange
*
Teile Bestellt:
Rahmen:* Argon GTB Pi, Größe L, RAW, Dekor Orange, Extra Love Orange
*Reifen: *Conti X-King 29"x2,2 Race Sport (OEM Version mit Silberner Aufschrift)
*Sattelklemme: *tune Schraubwürger 34,9mm Orange
*Lenkergriffe: *Ergon GA2 Single Twist Shift


----------



## Helius-FR (13. Juni 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> *Weitere Teile Bestellt:
> 
> Teile schon da:
> Bremse: *Hope Tech 3 E4, Hope Tech 3 X2, Floating Disc´s 180mm, alles in Orange
> ...



*Und noch eine Teile Bestellung...
Vorbau: *Newmen Evolution SL 318.4 50mm
*Lenker: *Newmen Advanced 318
*Sattelstütze: *Newmen Advanced 31,6mm


----------



## Schwatten (14. Juni 2018)

Warum keine versenkbare Sattelstütze. Ich habe bei meinem Winter- und Trainigshardtail eine günstige Versenkbare eingebaut und will sie auch da nicht mehr missen. Rennen willst Du doch keine fahren, oder? Und der Rahmen müsste doch auch für eine interne vorbereitet sein.


----------



## Helius-FR (14. Juni 2018)

Schwatten schrieb:


> Warum keine versenkbare Sattelstütze. Ich habe bei meinem Winter- und Trainigshardtail eine günstige Versenkbare eingebaut und will sie auch da nicht mehr missen. Rennen willst Du doch keine fahren, oder? Und der Rahmen müsste doch auch für eine interne vorbereitet sein.



Ich denke mal das Argon wird vorwiegend in Harmloseren Gelände eingesetzt so das ich hoffentlich keine Absenkbare Stütze Vermissen werde.
Die Vorbereitung für eine Stealth Stütze ist Optional beim Argon.

Wobei mir der Gedanke kommt ob ich nicht vielleicht die Option für Stealth noch Ordern sollte falls ich doch eine Verstellbare Stütze Vermisse.


----------



## Schwatten (14. Juni 2018)

Würde ich auf jeden Fall machen, selbst auf einfacheren Trails hast Du mir versenkbarer Stütze meiner Meinung nach viel Spass. Und ich enke, dass das GTB nicht nur für die Waldautobahn kosntruiert ist. Ist ja ein Nicolai.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (14. Juni 2018)

Schwatten schrieb:


> Und ich enke, dass das GTB nicht nur für die Waldautobahn kosntruiert ist. Ist ja ein Nicolai.




Eisdiele ? 



Bekannter hat so ne Mini Vario an der xc Feile nachgerüstet und ist jetzt ganz begeistert wieviel das ausmacht.


----------



## Helius-FR (14. Juni 2018)

Schwatten schrieb:


> Würde ich auf jeden Fall machen, selbst auf einfacheren Trails hast Du mir versenkbarer Stütze meiner Meinung nach viel Spass. Und ich enke, dass das GTB nicht nur für die Waldautobahn kosntruiert ist. Ist ja ein Nicolai.


Nein nicht nur Waldautobahn aber ich Wohne hier nun mal im flachen und die kleinen Mini Trails die ich hier zuhause habe (Wo dann das Bike ja zum Großteil gefahren wird) sind auch ohne Vario Stütze gut zu Fahren.

Aber ich habe schon ne Mail an die Nicolais´s geschickt mit der Anfrage nach der Stealth Option.




skwal83 schrieb:


> Eisdiele ?
> 
> 
> 
> Bekannter hat so ne Mini Vario an der xc Feile nachgerüstet und ist jetzt ganz begeistert wieviel das ausmacht.



Eisdiele kann schon mal Passieren nach ner Tour.


----------



## Helius-FR (14. Juni 2018)

Also... Die Stealth Vorbereitung hat jeder Argon Rahmen.
Bei nicht Nutzung is dann halt ein Blindstopfen drauf.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juni 2018)

Bin schon aufs erste Bild gespannt. Silber/Gold  ...und aufs Gesantgewicht.

G.


----------



## Helius-FR (14. Juni 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bin schon aufs erste Bild gespannt. Silber/Gold  ...und aufs Gesantgewicht.
> 
> G.



RAW / Orange 

Theoretisch etwa 11,7 kg


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juni 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> RAW / Orange
> 
> Theoretisch etwa 11,7 kg



Orange genauso gut  ...sieht an meinem IPäd aus wir Gold.
Glaub mein Freund baut sich sein RAAW das die Woche geliefert wird/wurde auch orosch/raw auf 
11,7...fantastisch 

G.


----------



## Helius-FR (14. Juni 2018)

Rahmen ist Fertig. 
6 Wochen früher als angesagt.

Werde dann wohl in etwa 2 Wochen mal auf nen Besuch in die neuen Heiligen Hallen fahren...


----------



## Helius-FR (15. Juni 2018)

Noch ein Paket gekommen...

Vorbau, Lenker und Sattelstütze von Newmen


----------



## Helius-FR (22. Juni 2018)

Noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten:

Sattelklemme: tune Schraubwürger
Griffe: Ergon GA2 Single Twist Shift
Reifen: Conti X-King 29x2,2“


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mayhem (25. Juni 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das Argon wird vorwiegend in Harmloseren Gelände eingesetzt so das ich hoffentlich keine Absenkbare Stütze Vermissen werde.
> Die Vorbereitung für eine Stealth Stütze ist Optional beim Argon.
> 
> Wobei mir der Gedanke kommt ob ich nicht vielleicht die Option für Stealth noch Ordern sollte falls ich doch eine Verstellbare Stütze Vermisse.


Dann kauf doch die Vyron von Magura. Da ist es dann egal ob das Sitzrohr vorbereitet wurde.


----------



## Helius-FR (25. Juni 2018)

Mayhem schrieb:


> Dann kauf doch die Vyron von Magura. Da ist es dann egal ob das Sitzrohr vorbereitet wurde.



Die Argon Rahmen haben alle die Stealth Vorbereitung. Von daher wäre ein Wechsel auf eine Ablenkbare Stütze kein Problem...

Die Vyron hatte ich mir auch schon angesehen.
Aber ob mir da die riesige Verbedienung am Lenker gefällt?


----------



## Helius-FR (2. Juli 2018)

Und das wichtigste :


----------



## imun (2. Juli 2018)

Na dann aufbauen


----------



## Helius-FR (2. Juli 2018)

imun schrieb:


> Na dann aufbauen



Da der Rahmen viel früher als erwartet fertig geworden is sind Leider noch nicht alle Teile da...


----------



## imun (2. Juli 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (2. Juli 2018)

Ich halte euch auf den laufenden...


----------



## hardtails (4. Juli 2018)

bin ich eigentloch der einzige der sich an der Schweißnaht am Steuerrohr stört?


----------



## imun (4. Juli 2018)

Das sind schon dicke fette Raupen. Aber ist halt Nicolai


----------



## Schwatten (4. Juli 2018)

Sehr schick, wofür ist denn die Schraube unten am Steuerrohr? Leitungshalter?


----------



## Helius-FR (4. Juli 2018)

Schwatten schrieb:


> Sehr schick, wofür ist denn die Schraube unten am Steuerrohr? Leitungshalter?



Jap
Auf der anderen Seite ist ein Leitungs/Zughalter. 
Dort kann man dann auch nen Halter setzen.


----------



## Helius-FR (4. Juli 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> bin ich eigentloch der einzige der sich an der Schweißnaht am Steuerrohr stört?



Welche genau?
Die am Oberrohr mit dem „Knick“ ?


----------



## hardtails (4. Juli 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Welche genau?
> Die am Oberrohr mit dem „Knick“ ?




genau die


----------



## Helius-FR (5. Juli 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> genau die



Ja. Gerade würde schon besser aussehen aber das wird schon nen Grund haben das es so aussieht.


----------



## MrBrightside (5. Juli 2018)

Bei Gussets kann es schon sein, dass was reißt, wenn man die falsch macht.
Deswegen sind manche z.B. nicht komplett verschweißt um minimal flexibel zu sein.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (5. Juli 2018)

Schönes Teil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (25. Juli 2018)

Es ist endlich alles bestellt und sollte in den nächsten Tagen eintreffen.
Nur für die Newmen Laufräder habe ich noch keinen Liefertermin.

Heute kam dann auch schon mal die Federgabel:
Fox Racing Shox 32 Float 29" 120 FIT4, 110x15mm, 51mm Offset FIT Factory


----------



## Helius-FR (2. August 2018)

Wieder ein paar neue Teile angekommen.


SQ Lab 612 Ergowave Carbon
DMR Vault Superlight
Tubolito Turbo MTB


Kleinkram wie Zughüllen Garmin Speed Sensor... habe ich jetzt mal nicht extra Fotografiert.


----------



## Helius-FR (2. August 2018)

Und noch der Steuersatz und Spacer


Reset Flatstack A4
Reset Spacer 2 x 15mm


----------



## franticz (2. August 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Und noch der Steuersatz und Spare
> 
> 
> Reset Flatstack A4
> Reset Spacer 2 x 15mm


was fehlt den noch


----------



## Helius-FR (2. August 2018)

franticz schrieb:


> was fehlt den noch


Nur noch die Laufräder.


----------



## Helius-FR (20. August 2018)

Da sind sie endlich die Laufräder.
Damit wären alle Teile zusammen.


----------



## franticz (20. August 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Da sind sie endlich die Laufräder.
> Damit wären alle Teile zusammen.


JetzT aber schnell!


----------



## Helius-FR (20. August 2018)

franticz schrieb:


> JetzT aber schnell!



Leider is mein Schrauber jetzt erstmal ne Woche in Urlaub.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (20. August 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Leider is mein Schrauber jetzt erstmal ne Woche in Urlaub.


Nee, oder!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (20. August 2018)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Nee, oder!?


Doch. Super Timing.


----------



## Akira (20. August 2018)

Was heißt hier Schrauber? Machst du das nicht selber?


----------



## Helius-FR (20. August 2018)

Akira schrieb:


> Was heißt hier Schrauber? Machst du das nicht selber?



Mit nen Kumpel der ne Ausgerüstete Werkstatt hat zusammen.


----------



## imun (20. August 2018)




----------



## Helius-FR (20. August 2018)

Aus lauter Verzweiflung schon die Laufräder zusammengebaut.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. August 2018)

Da passen die Tubolito mal ganz gut 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akira (20. August 2018)

Irgendwann male ich die orangen Dinger mal schwarz an


----------



## Helius-FR (31. August 2018)

Morgen geht es an den Aufbau.
Ich hoffe es läuft alles wie geplant und ich kann dann am Sontag mal ne Runde drehen.


----------



## Helius-FR (1. September 2018)

Es ist Vollbracht. Also Fast. Die Drecks Ergon Griffe haben so richtig aufgehalten und sind zum Schluss in der Tonne gelandet.
(Bei einem hat die Schraube zum Klemmen gefehlt. Beim anderen hat nix geklemmt bis das Gewinde der Schraube im Arsch war) 

Na Egal. Der Rest hat bestens geklappt. und hier mal erste auf die schnelle gemachte Fotos.


----------



## franticz (1. September 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Es ist Vollbracht. Also Fast. Die Drecks Ergon Griffe haben so richtig aufgehalten und sind zum Schluss in der Tonne gelandet.
> (Bei einem hat die Schraube zum Klemmen gefehlt. Beim anderen hat nix geklemmt bis das Gewinde der Schraube im Arsch war)
> 
> Na Egal. Der Rest hat bestens geklappt. und hier mal erste auf die schnelle gemachte Fotos.
> ...



Soll es als xc maschine dienen?sehr geil auf jeden fall


----------



## Helius-FR (1. September 2018)

franticz schrieb:


> Soll es als xc maschine dienen?sehr geil auf jeden fall



Soll einfach Leicht und Schnell für die Hausrunden dienen (hier is einfach Flach) Da is das G16 immer sehr übertrieben.


----------



## LaiNico (3. September 2018)

Schönes Rad! Welche "Farbe" hast Du im Pinionbereich gewählt?


----------



## Helius-FR (3. September 2018)

YZ-3 warsmal! schrieb:


> Schönes Rad! Welche "Farbe" hast Du im Pinionbereich gewählt?


Danke
Pinion ist Silber. Also einfach Alu Nackt.


----------



## LaiNico (3. September 2018)

Ich finde im "Kofigurator" nur anodisierte Farben. Dann ist es vmtl. "silber anodisiert"?


----------



## Helius-FR (3. September 2018)

Jap. 
Dachte wäre Nackt aber dann ist es wohl Silber Elox.


----------



## Helius-FR (3. September 2018)

Das Bike funktioniert Super 

Das einzige was etwas endtäuschend is is das Gewicht.
Laut meiner Teile Liste sollte es bei etwa 11,7 Kg liegen.
Ich hatte alle bis auf den Rahmen (da hatte Nicolai ihren Rahmen in gleicher Größe für mich gewogen)
Und die Garmin Teile selbst gewogen.

Die Waage beim Bike Dealer hat allerdings 12,8 Kg gesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (3. September 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Das Bike funktioniert Super
> 
> Das einzige was etwas endtäuschend is is das Gewicht.
> Laut meiner Teile Liste sollte es bei etwa 11,7 Kg liegen.
> ...



Ja dieses ominöse kg das am Ende immer mehr rauskommt 
Aber nach einem Tag mit dem GPI ist das ja eh egal, da fliegen dann doch auch 12,8kg den Berg wie von alleine hoch 

G.


----------



## Helius-FR (3. September 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja dieses ominöse kg das am Ende immer mehr rauskommt
> Aber nach einem Tag mit dem GPI ist das ja eh egal, da fliegen dann doch auch 12,8kg den Berg wie von alleine hoch
> 
> G.



Habe es bis jetzt hier nur im Flaschen gefahren. Aber stimmt, die Mini Hügel hier fliegt es Quasi Hoch.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (3. September 2018)

Sind das vielleicht Stahl Riemenscheiben (statt gewogenen Alu)?
Auf jeden Fall ist es sehr schön und für ein Pinion Bike finde ich es auch recht leicht!
Hab viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Helius-FR (4. September 2018)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Sind das vielleicht Stahl Riemenscheiben (statt gewogenen Alu)?
> Auf jeden Fall ist es sehr schön und für ein Pinion Bike finde ich es auch recht leicht!
> Hab viel Spaß damit!



Sind Stahl Riemenscheiben. 
Das könnte den Unterschied machen ?!

Spaß habe ich definitiv auch mit dem Übergewicht mit dem Bike.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (4. September 2018)

@Helius-FR 
Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass die Alus etwas leichter sind. Paar Gramm. Da wissen die Pinion Fahrer sicher mehr Bescheid.


----------



## Helius-FR (4. September 2018)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> @Helius-FR
> Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass die Alus etwas leichter sind. Paar Gramm. Da wissen die Pinion Fahrer sicher mehr Bescheid.


Mit Sicherheit. Aber ich fange jetzt nicht an die Riemenscheiben gegen die Alu Version zu tauschen.

Aber Lustig finde ich das der G16 GPI Bomber mit Alu Scheiben kam und dann ein Bike was eigentlich Leicht werden soll mit der Stahl Version.


----------



## dukestah (4. September 2018)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> @Helius-FR
> Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass die Alus etwas leichter sind. Paar Gramm. Da wissen die Pinion Fahrer sicher mehr Bescheid.



Ich würde die Alu nicht empfehlen. Wenn man nicht penibelst ständig Riemen und Riemenräder sauber hält dann fahren sich die Alu recht schnell ab und ruinieren dann schnell den Riemen. Ich war echt froh als es die Stahl dann endlich offiziell gab, vorher musste man da erst aufwendig über Email diskutieren um die zu bekommen.


----------



## Helius-FR (4. September 2018)

dukestah schrieb:


> Ich würde die Alu nicht empfehlen. Wenn man nicht penibelst ständig Riemen und Riemenräder sauber hält dann fahren sich die Alu recht schnell ab und ruinieren dann schnell den Riemen. Ich war echt froh als es die Stahl dann endlich offiziell gab, vorher musste man da erst aufwendig über Email diskutieren um die zu bekommen.



Gab es die Stahl Version schon vor einem Jahr ?
Sonst könnte das der Grund sein warum ein ein Jahr altes G16 GPI mit Alu Riemenscheiben kam
und eine Aktuelles GTB Pi mit Stahl.


Achja. Die Alu Riemenscheiben auf meinem G16 haben jetzt 2700km runter.
Man sieht schon das etwas Material fehlt aber ich denke die machen noch eine ganze weile.
Und wirklich gekümmert habe ich mich nie um die Reinigung vom Antrieb.
Halt beim Waschen mit Abgeduscht.


----------



## Helius-FR (4. September 2018)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (4. September 2018)

dukestah schrieb:


> Ich würde die Alu nicht empfehlen. Wenn man nicht penibelst ständig Riemen und Riemenräder sauber hält dann fahren sich die Alu recht schnell ab und ruinieren dann schnell den Riemen. ...


Ruiniert quasi die großen Vorteile des Riemens - Wartungsarmut oder Haltbarkeit.


----------



## Helius-FR (4. September 2018)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Ruiniert quasi die großen Vorteile des Riemens - Wartungsarmut oder Haltbarkeit.


Na ich habe ja jetzt den direkt Vergleich.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. September 2018)

Den Vergleich habe ich schoh einige Zeit. Niemals die Aluscheiben wenn es Stahl gibt.
Nach 2 Jahren Effi mit Stahl, kein erkennbarer Verschleiß..irgendwie gefühlt für die Ewigkeit 
In der zweiten Saison am GPI mit dem blöden 39er Alublatt, folgendes Bild.







Warte drauf das es das 39 endlich in Stahl gibt. Der Gewichtsunterschied wäre marginal zum Verschleiß gesehen 

G.


----------



## dukestah (4. September 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Den Vergleich habe ich schoh einige Zeit. Niemals die Aluscheiben wenn es Stahl gibt.
> Nach 2 Jahren Effi mit Stahl, kein erkennbarer Verschleiß..irgendwie gefühlt für die Ewigkeit
> In der zweiten Saison am GPI mit dem blöden 39er Alublatt, folgendes Bild.
> 
> ...


Das sieht ja fast noch neu aus, bei mir war die letzte Alu auf weniger als die Hälfte der original Stegbreite runter


----------



## LB Jörg (4. September 2018)

Da fehlt schon ein guter mm, aber wegen der Optik hab ich nicht gewechselt. Es gab einen spürbaren Schlupf beim harten Antreten. Weswegen ich mir überhaupt den Verschleiß angesehen hab 

G.


----------



## Helius-FR (4. September 2018)

Um mal wieder zum Eigentlichen Thema zu kommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukestah (5. September 2018)

das sieht echt schick aus!
Ich seh gerade, die Riemenspannung wird hier auch wie bei Mi-Tech realisiert, finde ich persönlich nicht so optimal gelöst. Eigentlich sollte man den Riemen ja nicht wie eine Kette aufziehen sondern immer die Spannung wegnehmen. Mit Achse raus bekomme ich je nach Temperatur das Hinterrad nicht wieder rein und muss dann die Spannung wegnehmen um den Riemen drauf zu bekommen. Ist das erst mal alles schön verdreckt wird das unterwegs echt ein Experiment, ich hab normalerweise auch keine zwei Maulschlüssel mit. Da mir im gröberen Unterholz schon des öfteren Äste den Riemen runter gezogen haben bleibt dann leider nur ihn halt doch mit Gewalt wieder draufzuziehen.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. September 2018)

Da steh ich jetzt am Schlauch. Warum ist das ein Problem den Reifen da raus und reinzumachen?
Man legt doch beim Einbau einfach den lockeren Riemen auf die Riemenscheibe und legt dann das Laufrad einfach rein?

G.


----------



## dukestah (5. September 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Da steh ich jetzt am Schlauch. Warum ist das ein Problem den Reifen da raus und reinzumachen?
> Man legt doch beim Einbau einfach den lockeren Riemen auf die Riemenscheibe und legt dann das Laufrad einfach rein?
> 
> G.


ähm, grundsätzlich schon aber irgendwann kommt der Punkt wo beim Einfädeln des Hinterrades der Riemen nicht mehr locker sein sollte  
Je nach dem wie die Steckachse ausgeführt ist und wie viel Spannung man fährt, bekommt man die Achse auf der Gewindeseite nicht eingefädelt weil der Riemen das verhindert. Das mag im Sommer in der Werkstatt noch ganz gut gehen aber bei -10 Grad und völlig verdrecktem Bike ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. Da hilft nur entweder die Spanner lockern, Achse rein, Spanner wieder straff ziehen oder halt den Riemen per Rückwärtsschieben oder Vorwärtstreten wieder aufziehen lassen. Bei letzterer Methode wird der Riemen aber arg gedehnt, ist also eigentlich keine gute Lösung. Da wäre etwas wie Surly Tuggnut oder vergleichbare Konstrukte mit z.B. Flügelmutter praktischer.
Soll jetzt aber nicht das Bike madig reden, war mir nur so aufgefallen...


----------



## LB Jörg (5. September 2018)

dukestah schrieb:


> ähm, grundsätzlich schon aber irgendwann kommt der Punkt wo beim Einfädeln des Hinterrades der Riemen nicht mehr locker sein sollte
> Je nach dem wie die Steckachse ausgeführt ist und wie viel Spannung man fährt, bekommt man die Achse auf der Gewindeseite nicht eingefädelt weil der Riemen das verhindert. Das mag im Sommer in der Werkstatt noch ganz gut gehen aber bei -10 Grad und völlig verdrecktem Bike ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. Da hilft nur entweder die Spanner lockern, Achse rein, Spanner wieder straff ziehen oder halt den Riemen per Rückwärtsschieben oder Vorwärtstreten wieder aufziehen lassen. Bei letzterer Methode wird der Riemen aber arg gedehnt, ist also eigentlich keine gute Lösung. Da wäre etwas wie Surly Tuggnut oder vergleichbare Konstrukte mit z.B. Flügelmutter praktischer.
> Soll jetzt aber nicht das Bike madig reden, war mir nur so aufgefallen...



Dann scheint zwischen Bastelbuden und Maschinenbaufirma doch ein gehöriger Unterschied zu sein.
Bei meinem Effi muß nichts geöffnet oder nachgespannt werden. Riemen locker drübergelegt, Nabe in die Ausfallenden gelegt, Achse durch und festgeschraubt. Danach perfekte Riemenspannung, egal wie oft rein oder raus. Alles ohne Gewalt. Egal welche Temperaturen oder wie schmutzig. Zum festschrauben sollte man evtl. Druck von oben ausüben, damit sich die Achse leichter eindrehen läßt.

G.


----------



## Helius-FR (5. September 2018)

Ich habe es noch nicht Ausprobiert. 
Sollte man für den Fall der Fälle vielleicht mal gemacht haben bevor es im Wald passiert.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. September 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Ich habe es noch nicht Ausprobiert.
> Sollte man für den Fall der Fälle vielleicht mal gemacht haben bevor es im Wald passiert.



Nach der ersten oder zweiten Fahrt muß man eh den Riemen nochmal nachspannen, dann hat er ansich erst Endlänge.
Wie gesagt, gleich der Tip, beim Reinschrauben auf die Nabe beim Gewinde drücken.

G.


----------



## Helius-FR (5. September 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nach der ersten oder zweiten Fahrt muß man eh den Riemen nochmal nachspannen, dann hat er ansich erst Endlänge.
> Wie gesagt, gleich der Tip, beim Reinschrauben auf die Nabe beim Gewinde drücken.
> 
> G.


Wurde nach der ersten Runde gemacht.
Wir hatten die Riemenspannung nur das dieser komischen App eingestellt.
Hat sogar fast gepasst. Aber halt noch mal Sicherheitshalber meinen Bike Dealer schauen lassen und etwas nachgespannt.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. September 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Wurde nach der ersten Runde gemacht.
> Wir hatten die Riemenspannung nur das dieser komischen App eingestellt.
> Hat sogar fast gepasst. Aber halt noch mal Sicherheitshalber meinen Bike Dealer schauen lassen und etwas nachgespannt.



Was hat der Händler denn für ein Riemenspannungsmeßgerät? In der Regel werden die Riemen nämlich viel zu straf gespannt.
Hab mir damals zum Effi das Luxusmodell gegönnt 
Aber als GPI Besitzer weißt ja wie locker so ein Teil sitzen kann und es funktioniert dennoch 

G.


----------



## Helius-FR (5. September 2018)

So ein Gewicht was an den Riemen gehängt wird. 
Und dann mit nen „Lineal“ über den Riemen schauen wie weit er durchhängt. 
Laut der Markierung am Gewicht is der Riemen jetzt im Straffen grünen Bereich.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. September 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> So ein Gewicht was an den Riemen gehängt wird.
> Und dann mit nen „Lineal“ über den Riemen schauen wie weit er durchhängt.
> Laut der Markierung am Gewicht is der Riemen jetzt im Straffen grünen Bereich.



Aja, kenn ich. Hatte mich damals dann für die Version wo das Gewicht von oben Drückt statt zieht entschieden, weil der noch eine Riemenlinienmeßfunktion hatte.  
Und hast schohmal ein- und ausbauen jetzt heut getestet oder bist noch werkeln. Würd mich jetzt auch interessieren ob das so gut wie beim Effi bei mir geht.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (5. September 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Aja, kenn ich. Hatte mich damals dann für die Version wo das Gewicht von oben Drückt statt zieht entschieden, weil der noch eine Riemenlinienmeßfunktion hatte.
> Und hast schohmal ein- und ausbauen jetzt heut getestet oder bist noch werkeln. Würd mich jetzt auch interessieren ob das so gut wie beim Effi bei mir geht.
> 
> G.



Ne. Noch nicht Versucht. Lieber das Wetter genutzt um noch ne Runde zu Fahren. 

Aber ich glaube ich werde da wieder ein wenig Spannung vom Riemen nehmen.
Im Direkten Vergleich zu meinem G16 GPI is der jetzt schon um einiges Straffer gespannt.


----------



## TheTomminator (5. September 2018)

Bei meinem Argon GLF GPI hab ich mit der Gates App 50Hz eingestellt. Das Laufrad lässt sich ohne Probleme ein- und ausbauen. Man schiebt die Achse von links rein, dann ist das Rad schon mal fixiert und die rechte seite kann man etwas ziehen und die Achse vorsichtig ins Gewinde einfädeln. Beim GLF sind die Ausfallenden aber etwas anders konstruiert als am GTB


----------



## dukestah (6. September 2018)

Die App hatte ich auch probiert, da kam bei zwei verschiedenen Telefonen immer nur Quatsch raus. Mache das jetzt auch mit dem Gates Gewicht Tool, das Lineal ist auch zur Riemenlinie einstellen recht praktisch. Habe mich auch erst etwas zaghaft an die Spannung rangetastet und hatte aber Anfangs bei steilen Rampen oder im zähen Gelände öfters einen überspringenden Riemen, musste dann doch eher an das obere Ende der Spannung gehen und da ist definitiv nix mit Achse rein und bissel am Hinterrad drücken, das Gewindeende lässt sich nur sehr widerwillig einfädeln und die Gefahr da die erste Windung abzudrehen ist schon recht groß. Ist sicherlich bei einem 'Reiserad' eine andere Geschichte aber ich bin mit dem Fatbike halt mehr oft als selten auf Abschnitten unterwegs wo das Terrain eben auch mal ein richtig kräftiges Antreten erfordert


----------



## LB Jörg (6. September 2018)

dukestah schrieb:


> Die App hatte ich auch probiert, da kam bei zwei verschiedenen Telefonen immer nur Quatsch raus. Mache das jetzt auch mit dem Gates Gewicht Tool, das Lineal ist auch zur Riemenlinie einstellen recht praktisch. Habe mich auch erst etwas zaghaft an die Spannung rangetastet und hatte aber Anfangs bei steilen Rampen oder im zähen Gelände öfters einen überspringenden Riemen, musste dann doch eher an das obere Ende der Spannung gehen und da ist definitiv nix mit Achse rein und bissel am Hinterrad drücken, das Gewindeende lässt sich nur sehr widerwillig einfädeln und die Gefahr da die erste Windung abzudrehen ist schon recht groß. Ist sicherlich bei einem 'Reiserad' eine andere Geschichte aber ich bin mit dem Fatbike halt mehr oft als selten auf Abschnitten unterwegs wo das Terrain eben auch mal ein richtig kräftiges Antreten erfordert



Blöd nur für mich war, das sich das Lineal nur für normale Rahmenformen eignet. Mußte sogar ein Stück vom teuren Teil abflexen damit ich es anständig auf den Riemen legen konnte um die Spannung zu prüfen.
Das mit dem Einfädeln liegt aber dann am Rahmen, bzw. Ausfallenden. Selbst bei maximaler erlaubter Spannung kann ich problemlos die Achse einfädeln und erstmal von Hand ohne Werkzeug die ersten mm einschrauben.

G.


----------



## Plumpssack (6. September 2018)

Ich würd mir da gar nicht so einen Kopf machen. Böse Zungen behaupten das Riemensystem ist gar nicht so empfindlich und die Einstelllehren gibt es in erster Linie damit man den Kunden einfach sagen kann: "Hier, so machen!", um zu vermeiden mit jedem Einzelnen neu diskutieren zu müssen was nun die genau exakt perfekt richtige Spannung ist...

Einfach spannen wie eine Kette. Einigermaßen stramm aber nur so fest, dass sich die Kurbel noch leicht drehen lässt ohne dass es komisch knurpselt.


----------



## andi. (27. November 2020)

Hab den Aufbau Thread gefunden. Danke  Wie bist du so zufrieden nach zwei Jahren mit dem Rad und Gesamtkonzept?


----------



## Helius-FR (27. November 2020)

andi. schrieb:


> Hab den Aufbau Thread gefunden. Danke  Wie bist du so zufrieden nach zwei Jahren mit dem Rad und Gesamtkonzept?


Nicolai und Pinion. Es gibt nix sorgloseres. Bin 100% zufrieden.


----------



## beetle367 (29. November 2020)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Nicolai und Pinion. Es gibt nix sorgloseres. Bin 100% zufrieden.



Welche Laufleistung hat das Bike?
Wie sieht es mit dem Tausch der Schaltzüge und der Wartung der Pinion aus?
Gab es Probleme mit der Hinterradnabe?


----------



## Helius-FR (29. November 2020)

beetle367 schrieb:


> Welche Laufleistung hat das Bike?
> Wie sieht es mit dem Tausch der Schaltzüge und der Wartung der Pinion aus?
> Gab es Probleme mit der Hinterradnabe?


Hat jetzt 2.540km & 14.500hm
Das Pinion Getriebe hat Tatsächlich vor kurzem leicht geölt an der Linken Kurbel und wurde eingeschickt.
Züge wurden beim Wiedereinbau neue Verwendet. (Die alten Kappt man einfach zum Einschicken)
Nabe Hinten keine Auffälligkeiten.

Das Pinion am G16 hat jetzt 5.200km und keinerlei Auffälligkeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle367 (29. November 2020)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Hat jetzt 2.540km & 14.500hm
> Das Pinion Getriebe hat Tatsächlich vor kurzem leicht geölt an der Linken Kurbel und wurde eingeschickt.
> Züge wurden beim Wiedereinbau neue Verwendet. (Die alten Kappt man einfach zum Einschicken)
> Nabe Hinten keine Auffälligkeiten.
> ...



O.K, danke für die Rückmeldung.
2.540 km in zwei Jahren ist natürlich nicht wirklich viel.
Hatte überlegt ggf. doch auf ein Argon GTB mit Pinion zu wechseln.
Habe meins Anfang September abgeholt und ca. 2.150 km runter.

Bin mir bei Pinion nicht wirklich sicher ob es so problemlos funktioniert.


----------



## Helius-FR (29. November 2020)

beetle367 schrieb:


> O.K, danke für die Rückmeldung.
> 2.540 km in zwei Jahren ist natürlich nicht wirklich viel.
> Hatte überlegt ggf. doch auf ein Argon GTB mit Pinion zu wechseln.
> Habe meins Anfang September abgeholt und ca. 2.150 km runter.
> ...


Ja. Bin irgendwie nicht so viel zum Fahren gekommen. 🙁
Eigentlich sollte das Problemlos gehen. 
Gerade für viel Fahrer macht Pinion/Gates ja Sinn.


----------



## beetle367 (29. November 2020)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Ja. Bin irgendwie nicht so viel zum Fahren gekommen. 🙁
> Eigentlich sollte das Problemlos gehen.
> Gerade für viel Fahrer macht Pinion/Gates ja Sinn.



Danke für die Rückmeldung!
Werde in den nächsten Wochen mal probieren an Bike mit Pinion zu fahren um ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen ob es gernell eine Alternative wäre.


----------



## Helius-FR (29. November 2020)

beetle367 schrieb:


> Danke für die Rückmeldung!
> Werde in den nächsten Wochen mal probieren an Bike mit Pinion zu fahren um ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen ob es gernell eine Alternative wäre.


Ich denke du hättest Spaß dran !?!


----------

